# Hi everybody!! Big Shout from Canada!!



## FouDeFille (Feb 24, 2007)

heyy, Im new!

I have a 6 [almost 7] Year old Quarter horse name Katie! She will soon be my hunter!She is 15.1 and is A Strawberry Roan!

My name is Alyssa, Im 13 and i have been riding for 5 years  


This is me and her!


----------

